# Signatures gone?



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I see that everyone's signature is suppressed. Is there an issue with the board (code-wise) or was someone a numbskull? No names needed.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Or not... How strange. I had seen a mod mention he shut them off, wondered why.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OK, there was another post here a minute ago.


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

Are there any limitations for signature files?
that are allowed and not allowed


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Paragraph (o) of the User Agreement outlines some restrictions on user signatures.

I believe smilies (emoticons) are either prohibited in signatures or are limited to a small number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Drew2k said:


> Paragraph (o) of the User Agreement outlines some restrictions on user signatures.
> 
> I believe smilies (emoticons) are either prohibited in signatures or are limited to a small number.


I believe that small number is zero. 
Graphics are also not allowed.

IMHO: Just trying to keep the forum focused on the content of the posts.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I am actually happy if they are gone or suppressed as I have been on plenty of other forums where sigs just get downright ridiculous whether the amount of space or the amount of time it takes to load up whatever thing they put in it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Most forums have an option in the Control Panel that allow you to select if signatures of other users are displayed or not.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DawgLink said:


> I am actually happy if they are gone or suppressed as I have been on plenty of other forums where sigs just get downright ridiculous whether the amount of space or the amount of time it takes to load up whatever thing they put in it.


Actually you can suppress them yourself by going into the thread display options in your UserCP in un-checking the the "Show Signatures" box.


----------

